# Conspiracy Theory: Kristy Swanson secretly on Lou Lamoriello's payroll in 2000?



## Unthinkable

I caught last nights Howard Stern show on E! at 2am and the last half hour 
focused on Kristy Swanson publicizing her latest Playboy pictorial. She was 
hit with the standard Stern questions ranging from when did you lose your 
virginity (14 and with another 14 year old male who is her best friend 
today) to how big and how good was David Spade in the sack ("David does very 
well for himself") and of course the Jennifer Connelly lesbian tongue 
kissing questions/how nice were her breasts/were they natural etc(claimed 
she had no idea if they were natural and never practiced kissing with JC 
prior to filming Higher Learning)... which one 
would come to expect after watching or listening to his show over the years. 

But getting to the NJ Devils for a moment here, did anyone else catch this 
interview by chance either on radio or on E!? A caller phoned in named 
Steve who claimed to have worked for ESPN and was at the finals (I know, 
skepticism fully in check here as people phone in all the time with fake 
rumors and bits just to slam celebrities and grab their 15 minutes of 
artificial fame but...) to suggest that she was directly responsible for 
breaking up Mike Modano's marriage during the 2000 Stanley Cup Playoffs and 
that her extramarital distractions in Mike's personal life ultimately led to 
him being completely unfocused against NJ which gave the Devils a bit of an 
extra edge against Dallas!!!! Anyone else hear any details like this 
before? Someone else called in saying that they used to see her from time 
to time at the China Club partying with Modano and also with Lance Bass from 
NSynch. Swanson denied that it broke up any marriage and skirted the entire 
subject matter entirely other then to admit that she dated Modano. Not sure 
what she saw in Alan Thicke for 4 years. 


This transpired with like 8 or 9 minutes left in the half hour show: 

Howard Stern: "Steve you are on the air." 

Steve: "Hey Howard, how are you doing? 

Howard Stern: "Ok. this is good, it's kinda weird!" 

Steve: "This gets better. I was working ex for ESPN in 2000 and I was at 
the Stanley Cup Finals when they were playing the Devils and the big rumor 
was first of all that she broke up Mike Modano's marriage and secondly that 
she distracted him so much that he had a horrible final and it led to them 
losing to the Devils in 2000." 

Robin Quivers: "So it's all her fault!" 

Howard Stern: "Is your poontang so fantastic that you could literally 
destroy a hockey team?!" 

Artie Lang: "She's got magical poontang!" 

Kristy Swanson: "That would be great, but it's not the truth!" 

Howard Stern: "You must be a great girlfriend. Do you give oral to your 
man?" 

Kristy Swanson: "Well wait wait wait! The Devils were a much tighter team, 
they should have won" 

Robin Quivers: "Yeah, but you distracted the whole team!" ( Robin and 
Kristy both LAUGH) 

Kristy Swanson: "I did not!" (laughing) 

Howard Stern: "You took this guy and you wrecked him!"


----------



## John Corn

well first off....she didn't wreck any marriage. Mike has
never been married. But he was engaged to his high school
sweet heart (Kelly Nelson?) and he did break that off.

Later I heard that he was seeing Kristie. Whatever....this is
all speculation. They broke off the engagement way before
the playoffs. I am sure this had nothing to do with why
Jersey won. That is just crazy thinking and media hoopla.


----------



## Geronimo

Shock jock radio is not a particualrly good source of news.


----------



## John Corn

I must admit I love listening to Howard Stern.


----------



## Unthinkable

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Shock jock radio is not a particualrly good source of news. *


Oh I hear you Geronimo. I wouldn't open up a National Enquirer or Star magazine looking for the secrets of divine fortunes and infinte wealth either. Just thought it was an amusing story that I didn't recall hearing back in those playoffs and figured I'd have some fun with it here. The funny part was Stuttering John showed his lack of hockey knowledge and mangled the whole gossiping rumor even further in starting the whole bit off with it being about a star nhl player from the Dallas Mavericks!!!!


----------



## Geronimo

I have known Howard Stern for amny years. Longer than most since I went to college with the guy. I remember him as that guy on the campus AM station---the one you couldn't get more than a few miles from the campus. 

If youa re entertained fine. But getting info from a show like that is suspect.


----------

